# We Need More BLOGGERS!



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wertypop and I are all alone in HO's Blogs section. And, quite frankly, he's getting on my nerves (j/k eace. We need new friends ASAP!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I plan onconsolidating my wip thread and stategy thread into a blog as soon as i have time. was excited to see that option.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

aye hope to add my battle reports, and findings from them.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

iv been reading through them, but unfortunately i dont have a lot to blog about. nice photos werty!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> Wertypop and I are all alone in HO's Blogs section. And, quite frankly, he's getting on my nerves (j/k eace. We need new friends ASAP!



I did an entry a little while ago Hespithe to start myself off in there.

Remember that Werty is my brother and if you thought it was bad being stuck in the blog section with one of the Bruvvers Grimm now your'e surrounded!:wink:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

hahaha :worried:

I can see my therapy becoming more intense already.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i have a blog there too now!


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

3 Bloggers thats a start,
I willl start putting some 40k stuff on my blog soon and people read my stuff you must be bored!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

wertypop said:


> 3 Bloggers thats a start,
> I willl start putting some 40k stuff on my blog soon and people read my stuff you must be bored!


Military stuff is never boring. :smile:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I started a blog awhile back...I was about the only one for awhile. I was all by myself so I stopped.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> I started a blog awhile back...I was about the only one for awhile. I was all by myself so I stopped.


You are no longer aloneicknose:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

There added 7 entries

basicly out line

my 400 list
400 list painting
400 battle reports
750 list
750 battle report.

and well soon will be updating my 750 list. and another battle report.
hope to add more painting pics but no new camera till boxing day.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added Blog stats to the home page to help draw some attention to the blogs guys.

Todays Entries, Total Blogs, Last Five Entries etc.

Hope it helps,

Jez


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool! I think its a great idea.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

I just started a blog.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I notice posts get more views than blogs, as the person not having to do the work i think it would be neat if some how on the forums the recently added blogs would show up as threads in the own sub forum...


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

hmmmm....i'm hopefully working out a deal with a friend to use his camera on a fairly regular basis....if that works out, i'll start up a blog here...probably contain mostly my painting and modelling misadventures, random ramblings, etc....

so more of plog, really, but with added randomness :biggrin:


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Uh yah bloggers as threads awesome


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I've started up a blog, on 2 entries so far, just some random picture, a bit about me, and my army lists.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you start a blog on HO?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Go to 'blog' in the 'home','forum' bar and go to 'post to my blog'


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

definently


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have my blogs there as well


----------

